# Mystery bottle



## Curiosity (Jun 25, 2022)

Local antique dealers have never seen nor can estimate the value of this bottle. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Kaleb Pusateri (Jun 25, 2022)

Never seen this one. Cool acl though.


----------



## DavidW (Jun 25, 2022)

I don't have any info on value, but could you post a photo of the base? There might be markings that could give us info on glassmaker and age of the bottle. (Although some soda bottles don't have any markings that can help, many do).


----------



## Curiosity (Jun 26, 2022)

DavidW said:


> I don't have any info on value, but could you post a photo of the base? There might be markings that could give us info on glassmaker and age of the bottle. (Although some soda bottles don't have any markings that can help, many do).


Click on the pic and you can see the whole bottle


----------



## Curiosity (Jun 26, 2022)

Curiosity said:


> Click on the pic and you can see the whole bottle


Bottom of bottle is dated 1944 brooklyn Brewing co. It was bottled in Cleveland ohio.


----------



## DavidW (Jun 26, 2022)

Can you post a closeup photo of the bottle base?  I can see the photo of the entire bottle. Thanks!!


----------



## Jstorm (Jun 26, 2022)

Curiosity said:


> Local antique dealers have never seen nor can estimate the value of this bottle. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Jstorm (Jun 26, 2022)

Hope this helps.  Nice bottle I collect those if you decide to get rid of it


----------



## Curiosity (Jun 26, 2022)

Thank you for the pic and info cause the people ive contacted could come up with nothing.


----------



## Curiosity (Jun 26, 2022)

Jstorm said:


> Hope this helps.  Nice bottle I collect those if you decide to get rid of it


Where are you located?


----------



## Jstorm (Jun 26, 2022)

Curiosity said:


> Where are you located?


In Dyer Indiana. How about you?


----------



## Curiosity (Jun 26, 2022)

Jstorm said:


> In Dyer Indiana. How about you?


Mt.gilead ohio


----------



## Jstorm (Jun 26, 2022)

Curiosity said:


> Mt.gilead ohio


Awesome, yes if feeling like you don't want it I think we can work something out. My email is stormy298@comcast.net thanks


----------



## Digger 57 (Jun 28, 2022)

Curiosity said:


> Thank you for the pic and info cause the people ive contacted could come up with nothing.


Nice find . Always cool to find a rare bottle.


----------



## Digger 57 (Jun 29, 2022)

Digger 57 said:


> Nice find . Always cool to find a rare bottle.


Thanks for your help .I have been in to bottles for 40 years this bottle has me stumted .


----------

